# Our 2 year old Master Yoda



## toth boer goats

This is our herdsire "Master Yoda", he is a gentle giant, was born and raised here, , only 2 years old. He is my baby 
Hope you like him

His sire and Dam is pictured below.

May the force be with you, LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Here is his
Sire: Agnew's Spark Master 
Dam: Toth boer goats Cheyenne


----------



## bayouboergoats

I was wondering when you would rub him in my face on TGS just like you do on FB..





He is such a wide dude! I love him! Everything about him! I showed his pics to my husband on facebook and all he could say was "wow look how wide and big he is" lol 

I am starting my new buck shopping so that by early next year I will know where I am getting one from....so my point is if you have any bucks born between now and then that you think would make a great herdsire,turn out like Mr. Yoda and would like to move down here to TEXAS! let me know! I am interested in adding some more width to my herd. I love Yoda's dark coloring too. Not too fond of the lighter headed ones.(like my buck, i hate his color


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a studley guy!

Here is my daughters "master yoda" Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

He's really nice and I think he is pretty. (unlike the real master yoda)


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is one of the most impressive boer bucks I have seen!! I dare say he is the best so far!! He is intimidating


----------



## Sylvie

That's one *massive* boy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He is very impressive, I like him! Much more impressive than my daughters itty, bitty, Chihuahua, Yoda


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> He is very impressive, I like him! Much more impressive than my daughters itty, bitty, Chihuahua, Yoda


:laugh: Never been a fan of Chihuahuas myself, but he looks kinds cute in that pic.


----------



## NubianFan

He (The Chihuahua) certainly looks like a laid back sweet heart in that pic!


----------



## nchen7

he is SO handsome, yet he looks incredibly sweet! that 2nd picture of him shows the softness in his eyes. he looks like he likes to cuddle!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> :laugh: Never been a fan of Chihuahuas myself, but he looks kinds cute in that pic.


I don't like Chihuahua's that much either, but we took him in because he had a broken leg, and nobody else wanted him, his only other option was the pound.



NubianFan said:


> He (The Chihuahua) certainly looks like a laid back sweet heart in that pic!


Oh sure, in this pic, but in real life he is a holy terror on your toes! And very yappy....

Sorry for stealing the thread! I really like your buck ....Do you by chance collect for AI?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Incredible! I'd love to breed a buck like that someday.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Hope we like him? After posting all these pictures, you're going to be hoping that one of us doesn't* steal* him!!!! He is so huge. And very handsome too 

Are you going to leave us in Storm Trooper's dust as well? :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Hope we like him? After posting all these pictures, you're going to be hoping that one of us doesn't* steal* him!!!!


 Sudden epiphany!.....She lives in california......we live in california...... the buck is in california.....
Hmmm, I may just "borrow" him :laugh:

Lol, I would never do that! But I really do like him, he's so beefy, so macho, so handsome. A buck I definatley _would_ consider stealing, 
:ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Sudden epiphany!.....She lives in california......we live in california...... the buck is in california.....
> Hmmm, I may just "borrow" him :laugh:
> 
> Lol, I would never do that! But I really do like him, he's so beefy, so macho, so handsome. A buck I definatley _would_ consider stealing,
> :ROFL:


_Shh! _I'll go get my mask, and I will meet you in Corning.... :horse:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Ok, be very quiet about this! Here's the plan....


:hugs:....... :sleeping:......... :goattruck: .......:horse:........ :thumbup:

Got it?



(The first one is a "hug" emoticon, but pretend it is a "grabbing" emoticon)


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> :ROFL: Ok, be very quiet about this! Here's the plan....
> 
> :hugs:....... :sleeping:......... :goattruck: .......:horse:........ :thumbup:
> 
> Got it?
> 
> (The first one is a "hug" emoticon, but pretend it is a "grabbing" emoticon)


:ROFL:

Then after that.... hlala:+:lovey: = :kidred::kidred::kidblue::kidred::kidred::kidblue::kidred::kidred:
Plenty of Yoda children for our ranches!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What the heck kind of fertility does your doe have!?!?! Lol, well this is what I was thinking....

hlala:+:lovey: = :kidred::kidred::kidred:
hlala:+:lovey: =:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue:
hlala:+:lovey:=:kidred::kidred::kidred:
hlala:+:lovey: =:kidblue::kidred::kidred:
hlala:+:lovey:= :kidred::kidred:

Would have been more but it limited me on how many emoticons, but you get the just of it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Y'all are nuts! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you two :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, Pam isn't online right now... She has no idea what we're plotting :laugh:

We need to act fast! How soon can you leave for corning?!


----------



## nchen7

in concur with Stephanie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

In that case, you better hurry....


----------



## TrinityRanch

Much better! Lol we need to start thinking of names! Like Darth Maul, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Han Solo..... 
....
Wait. There are only 3 girls in Star Wars. And we have an 8:1 doe-buck ratio..... that could present a problem...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Hehe, Pam isn't online right now... She has no idea what we're plotting :laugh:
> 
> We need to act fast! How soon can you leave for corning?!


I milk at 8, and I need to watch Dr. Who at 9... But I can leave the house at 9:43 sharp!!!! Bring a trailer, I will bring the halter!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah, woah, woah! Who let you all in on the plan?!?! This was an A-B converastion/plot C yourself out of it! :ROFL:

_Somebody_....obviously blabbed about it, and it was not me....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good grief you girls are cracking me up! 

Well, I have her address, so I'll go take a looksy and see him without ya'll!!  And maybe take him home...


----------



## NubianFan

I am picturing the two of them trying to "grab" that big fella. I bet they couldn't carry him between the two of them. It would be comical to watch them try. I can hear it now "Ouch you are stepping on my toe" "Well I told you to hold the flashlight towards the ground so I could see" "hey get your horn outta my rear Yoda" LOL


----------



## TrinityRanch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, I have her address, so I'll go take a looksy and see him without ya'll!!  And maybe take him home...


In that case, you better hold on tight to whatever Yoda and all your does make, because we are ready for goat-napping and you are next on our list!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> I milk at 8, and I need to watch Dr. Who at 9... But I can leave the house at 9:43 sharp!!!! Bring a trailer, I will bring the halter!


Ugh, but thats soooo early, I was thinking we could leave at 9:43:56
Does that time work for you, cuz I have a TON of things I have to do inbetween those times.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Ugh, but thats soooo early, I was thinking we could leave at 9:43:56
> Does that time work for you, cuz I have a TON of things I have to do inbetween those times.


That might work better for you, considering you live and hour and a half from Corning, where as I live FIVE and a half hours from there.... :scratch: Maybe I should leave now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Good grief you girls are cracking me up!
> 
> Well, I have her address, so I'll go take a looksy and see him without ya'll!!  And maybe take him home...


Woah! Hey there! Twas our plan first, I think we can get there before you...seeings that we're closer. 



NubianFan said:


> I am picturing the two of them trying to "grab" that big fella. I bet they couldn't carry him between the two of them. It would be comical to watch them try. I can hear it now "Ouch you are stepping on my toe" "Well I told you to hold the flashlight towards the ground so I could see" "hey get your horn outta my rear Yoda" LOL


Oh, no,no, no....See, I'm a professional, I got connections 
I'll bring a trailer and a crane (with all the straps I need), and maybe a tank to avoid deadly fire from a shotgun....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> That might work better for you, considering you live and hour and a half from Corning, where as I live FIVE and a half hours from there.... :scratch: Maybe I should leave now?


Sooooo, we strike at midnight? 

Yeah that should work, you can whatch Dr.Who and drive at the same time right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I am picturing the two of them trying to "grab" that big fella. I bet they couldn't carry him between the two of them. It would be comical to watch them try. I can hear it now "Ouch you are stepping on my toe" "Well I told you to hold the flashlight towards the ground so I could see" "hey get your horn outta my rear Yoda" LOL


:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and we're gonna need to bring wire cutters. Wouldn't want her to have electricity, to have light, to see us.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....LOL..... I can see it now! Hahaha....it'd be like the 3 stooges trying to goat wrangle! Hahaha


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Sooooo, we strike at midnight?
> 
> Yeah that should work, you can whatch Dr.Who and drive at the same time right?


Of course! That wont be a problem. The problem is driving without a license... and stealing someone's amazing buck! And @ Nubian Fan, I can totally picture that happening  Just today I was run over by a lamb....


----------



## Sylvie

I'm about dying of giggles right now, & my mom's wondering what's so funny...:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, We WILL make it work! How much do you think he weighs? I bet he'd fit the cab, with the seats all the way up


----------



## NubianFan

Although Yoda would probably come along willingly if they covered themselves in doe pee. Yeah yeah that is what y'all should do, buy some doe pee like the hunter do and douse yourselves in it. And then RUN cuz big boy is coming for ya!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Of course! That wont be a problem. The problem is driving without a license...


Drive it like you stole it! (very carefully, do not draw attention to yourself) 
:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Although Yoda would probably come along willingly if they covered themselves in doe pee. Yeah yeah that is what y'all should do, buy some doe pee like the hunter do and douse yourselves in it. And then RUN cuz big boy is coming for ya!!


OR we can bring grain. Pretty good idea huh?


----------



## NubianFan

Nah I like the doe pee idea better, stick with that more original.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nubianfan said:


> although yoda would probably come along willingly if they covered themselves in doe pee. Yeah yeah that is what y'all should do, buy some doe pee like the hunter do and douse yourselves in it. And then run cuz big boy is coming for ya!!:d


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Drive it like you stole it! (very carefully, do not draw attention to yourself)
> :ROFL:


Perfect! Which means you will absolutely have to be the one bringing the trailer!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> OR we can bring grain. Pretty good idea huh?


Another great idea!!! You are just throwing them out there, aren't you?


----------



## NubianFan

We are all so baaaaaaaaaaaad. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha,
You know, she should really be taking this as a compliment, he's a buck worth stealing! We're not nut jobs we are boer enthusiasts  and he fits the bill


----------



## NyGoatMom

Or....to save yourselves the hassle...you could bring the harem to _him_...put him on the trailer for a few minutes...one of you rings the doorbell and creates a disturbance.....the other keeps watch on the trailer....LOL


----------



## NubianFan

wweeeellll there *might* be a little bit of nut job stirred in there somewhere. Just a hint. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh good lord, no one has that kind of time! Lol! The plan is quite simple you see...
He needs to vist my girls for a month, then has to go see her girls for a month, THEN we take turns borrowing him for the next 5 months (I don't want to feed him the entire time), find out what his doe/buck ratio is, if it's all boys, then we would obviously need to keep him longer. 
Wait another 5 months, get more kids, roll in kids and cash for a bit, Pam will be non the wiser, 
and this story has a happy ending!
But then later on down the road, we'd need to use another buck......hmm...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Poor Pam everyone hijacked the thread....

But I do think it is all her fault for showing us her handsome boy. Kinda makes me even want to get in in the goat stealing......umm...I mean goat borrowing with all of you guys!


----------



## NubianFan

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I wouldn't say "hijacked", but this did turn into quite the plot. But yes, she is the one that started it! She should be proud that everyone likes him though! 

Sorry for stealing the thread Pam! I couldn't help it


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's a huge compliment!! He is very impressive....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kinda feel bad though, she's gonna get on here and see 5 pages of our nonsence!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry Pam


----------



## NubianFan

She might like a five page silly novel. Especially if it is about her boy.


----------



## TrinityRanch

It's all my fault! I mentioned the stealing... and the beautiful doe kids that Yoda can produce... 

He really is a nice boy. I forgot to say... He and Crossfire seem to have the same cuddly expressions! I bet they will be the best of friends


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry Pam... I had nothing to do with this!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

He is gorgeous! His name really fits him too!  Great job with him.


----------



## Trickyroo

Impressive ! Unbelievable ! Holy light savers , he is just stunning 
I have never saw such a monster of a buck 
Not to say he's a monster , but geez , go go godzilla 
I bet he has one of those beeping mechanisms when he backs up , lol
Beep , beep , beep , beep
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

He odes look very huggable though


----------



## nchen7

how did the heist go???


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I am seriously crying tears laughing at this thread! You guys are soooo funny! I can't wait to see Pam's reaction... She will probably go running out just to make sure he is still there, LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'll bring a trailer and a crane (with all the straps I need), and maybe a tank to avoid deadly fire from a shotgun....


This thread is hilarious.
:ROFL: This is my favorite part!^^ my kinda thinkin', Lacie! 

I missed out on this last night, too funny!! ( I was actually reading a good old fashioned book lat night while you guys were posting away  :laugh


----------



## Texaslass

Trickyroo said:


> Impressive ! Unbelievable ! Holy light savers , he is just stunning


Don't you mean "Holy light_sabers"? Lol! _


----------



## Trickyroo

NDlover said:


> Don't you mean "Holy light_sabers"? Lol! _


Oh yeah , thats it , :ROFL: Thanks


----------



## Sylvie

You guys, I'm still laughing........


----------



## Maggie

He sure is handsome, I like that big wide chest!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh---- My--- Goodness :hugs::slapfloor::laugh::lol:

I love you all and haven't laughed so much, in a very, long long time. Your too much, I am glad, I have a strong bladder, I would of pee'd myself laughing so hard.

The funny part is, Yoda is still here  He did say that he had visitors, but he had traps set in case someone wanted to come borrow him for any reason.
He also blue sprayed all that came over, HeHe, so you have been marked.

Grain is a simple way, to get him where you want him to go. 

Yoda weighs 300+plus, so, if he didn't want to move he won't. He has stood on my foot and a toe and man does that hurt. 

You all are busted, plotting, all great idea's. :slapfloor:

I have had so many people wanting him and wanting semen, but I don't know how to go about the semen part. Have been thinking about it.

Yoda is a gentleman and is so sweet.
When he was young, he did get a bit out of hand with me, I did the ear pulling thing and he has been a gentle giant every since. I just mention the word " Quit" if he thinks about getting an idea, then he just stops. 

When I have the grain bucket and am going into his pen. I tell him, to get back and he moves away from the gate, then waits for me to pour his grain. So sweet 


Hijacking the thread, I love it, it is about Yoda, so it is OK, HeHe. 
And Victoria, I know you weren't an instigator. 

I know it is my fault here, but it took me forever to get him up here on TGS.

Yoda, has always had the look of being exceptional. I am so glad you like him.

I have had people offering a lot of money for him and when I told them, he was not for sale, they then wanted to stud him out, but said they would collect semen. I said no way sorry, that would not be a good idea.

I hope I answered everyone's questions and I did get a big kick out of all the humor, you made my day, year, century, Thank you  :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh and the 
*Chihuahua Yoda 
*

is adorable


----------



## nchen7

for the record, I was NOT involved with the conspiracy...although I would come and braid his beard and smush his face. hehe. love his face!


----------



## Trickyroo

This was one of the most entertaining threads , lolol
We got such a great bunch of people here


----------



## Texaslass

I never get used to how HUGE boers are! :EEK!: They almost don't even look like goats to me.  So much muscle!


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, to all the innocent members out there, it is OK. But I know, you were thinking it. 

We need to have fun and this has been tons. 

*bayouboergoats* your OK too, thanks for sympathizing with me :hug:

By the way:

I don't need a shot gun to guard Yoda, I have a Bob 
Pictured below


----------



## Trickyroo

Bob looks very intimidating 
I have to show this one to my husband , Bob , :lol::lol:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay okay count me out! I want no part of Mr. BOB!


----------



## nchen7

Bob looks like a meanie! i'll save my snuggles for my girls then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Go Bob! That second pic, he is watching something!  I used to train German Shepard dogs for personal protection, it was fun watching them tackle people!
He reminds me that I want to get a mastiff SO bad! 

Well, the plan would have worked had my people not have backed out 
And for collecting him, vet do that.....soooooo


----------



## Texaslass

toth boer goats said:


> By the way:
> 
> I don't need a shot gun to guard Yoda, I have a Bob
> Pictured below


Ooooohhhh, I like BOB! He's great; is he an Anatolian, or Anatolian mix?
We had one once.


----------



## TrinityRanch

toth boer goats said:


> By the way:
> 
> I don't need a shot gun to guard Yoda, I have a Bob
> Pictured below


Yea... I know that... I met him last night... Thus, no Yoda in my backyard...
:ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha^


----------



## bayouboergoats

TrinityRanch said:


> Yea... I know that... I met him last night... Thus, no Yoda in my backyard...
> :ROFL:


Bahahaha too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, I have good protection HeHe, he is Anatolian and loves his goaties 


Collecting Yoda's semen, would be the easy part to get a vet to do it. It is after, what do you do and how would you ship, it so it gets there safely ect?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh ^^ Well there be the problem!!! Lol.
It would need to be put into 1/2 cc straws or 1 cc straws, and then put into an A.I tank to be frozen. For shipping it has to be shipped in a dry shipping tank (like a tiny A.I tank). I don't suppose your vet would have an A.I tank that you could store it in?


----------



## toth boer goats

Need to talk to the vet sometime about it and see if she does. 
It is something I am throwing around.


I would join the semen banks, but, they want a strict regimen, giving Bo-se monthly. I don't like that idea. May kill my buck giving an overdose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What? Why monthly BoSe?


----------



## toth boer goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> What? Why monthly BoSe?


 read this link about what they want you to do. It is awful 
http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/xcart/pages.php?pageid=8


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is awful! What about BioGenetics, or The Buck Bank?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Holy cow that is alot!


----------



## janeen128

Handsome boy!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I will have to check into the other places, but that dosage with the one company is ridiculous of Bo-se, will kill a goat if not deficient. 


Thanks janeen128


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I looked at biogenetics and they do not require you give them any shots, just keep them healthy and provide minerals


----------



## happybleats

he is a good looking fellow!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is a plus 




Thanks Cathy


----------

